# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Lip Smackers

## Pete

This place is conjoined with the janky gas/convenience store on Penn just north of I-44.

It has been several things over the years and certainly nothing that looked worth trying.  And even now, from the outside you get the same impression.

I tried it on a Twitter tip from Jacob Threadgill at the Gazette and the fact I live very near.  And Yelp had a couple rave reviews about the burgers and food in general, so tonight I gave it a shot.

Simply put, it was one of my favorite bugers.  Ever.  Like borderline Nic's good.

As a point of reference, I like Patty Wagon fine but just realized I had never bothered to go back and I also live close to that spot. Here, I will be back and soon.

For a very comprehensive review read Greg Elwell:  http://www.iateokc.com/post/lip-smackers-restaurant

On top of just an outstanding 1/2 pound burger with fresh (!) fried okra pretty much perfectly prepared, the owner Jabbar is just the nicest, friendliest person you'll ever meet in a restaurant.  My meal was $9.99 with tax and could have easily fed 2.

And despite the outside appearance (complete with horrible heavily tinted windows that always makes the place look closed) the inside is quite homey and clean.


Please give them a try.  It's exactly the type of owner-at-the-stove place that warms your heart and the food is just outstanding.

----------


## bucktalk

Mmmmm! Thanks Pete. I love, love trying new places after a good recommendation. I'll give em a try this week. Looks mighty tasty!

----------


## Pete

> Mmmmm! Thanks Pete. I love, love trying new places after a good recommendation. I'll give em a try this week. Looks mighty tasty!


Really hope they succeed as I don't think they have any social media presence as is too often the case with these little, unsophisticated places.

----------


## bucktalk

I was self employed for 20 years and know the challenges of business. I try to encourage and support local business as much as possible. I hope they do well for an extended time.

----------


## Pete

They've only been open a month and I could tell the owner was worried about their business.

I believe the Gazette will have a story on them in the next issue and that should help.

----------


## Martin

i'll have to give this a try sometime... haven't eaten at this location since it was lion's choice.

----------


## billokc

Hey, I'm always looking for good burger places. I never get to this area so thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> i'll have to give this a try sometime... haven't eaten at this location since it was lion's choice.


Neither have I.  I wanted to try the international place that was there but never came to mind when thinking about lunch.  It had a good write up also and was suppose to be good.

----------


## Colbafone

Ugh. This location has been at least 5 different places within the past 4 years. The longest running was Funny Lambs for about a year. If this place is that good, I hope it stays. That entire corner has been devoid of a good burger since Coits closed (LOOKING AT YOU CRAPPY BRAUMS).

----------


## Harbinger

As per the name, maybe Wayne Coyne could do a cheesy local commercial for these guys. 
"Do you realize...how good this fried okra is!?"

----------


## TheTravellers

> They've only been open a month and I could tell the owner was worried about their business.
> 
> I believe the Gazette will have a story on them in the next issue and that should help.


Yes, there's a story in the issue that came out yesterday, much better reading than Elwell (can't stand his writing, reminds me of Jean Teasdale, so glad Jacob Threadgill replaced him at the Gazette).

----------


## Rover

Just got back from there after reading this thread earlier.   WOW.  It just zoomed to the head of my burger joint list.  As PG13 says, it checked every box. We ordered a bleu cheese burger and a mushroom Swiss.  Both were great. Each was about $6 and well worth it.  I dont eat much okra but my wife does and she gave two thumbs up.  We finished with a slice of cheesecake with a special strawberry cream sauce that was heavenly.  

Jabbar was super nice.  

I hope all on here who like burgers start at least putting this place in their rotation.  I will be back often and recommend generously.  To me, it wizzed past S&B, Garage and Tuckers, all of whom are also in my neighborhood. With Hopdoddys opening soon and Ermas just down the street, I must live in burger heaven.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I kind of look forward to giving it a go.  I think I'm in the minority for nic's.

----------


## jedicurt

i'll give em a try... but I hate the name.

----------


## Pete

> i'll give em a try... but I hate the name.


At least it's not Lip Smackerz

----------


## jedicurt

> At least it's not Lip Smackerz


touch...

----------


## Rover

> i'll give em a try... but I hate the name.


Try the burger and you’ll forgive them the name.

----------


## Colbafone

Tried this for lunch today. Every burger is 1/2 lb and I got fries. It was fantastic. The owner, Jabbar, was going around to everyone there, asking how the food was and was just a generally great guy. Spoke to me for several minute, but he actually did this to everyone there. I can't recommend this place more!

----------


## Pete

I'm glad people are going, giving them business and having a good experience.

Sometimes you worry about over-selling.

----------


## TheTravellers

Oh yeah, now I remember why I was thinking we probably wouldn't go there after reading the Gazette article - 1/2 lb. burgers, we don't usually do burgers that big...  Might have to try it at least once, though, after all the rave reviews.

----------


## Pete

> Oh yeah, now I remember why I was thinking we probably wouldn't go there after reading the Gazette article - 1/2 lb. burgers, we don't usually do burgers that big...  Might have to try it at least once, though, after all the rave reviews.


Split it!

Or just don't finish it all.  It's not crazy expensive.

----------


## Rover

> Oh yeah, now I remember why I was thinking we probably wouldn't go there after reading the Gazette article - 1/2 lb. burgers, we don't usually do burgers that big...  Might have to try it at least once, though, after all the rave reviews.


My wife took half of the burger and okra home.  I would much rather pay $5 and worry about taking leftovers or leaving some than paying $8 and leaving hungry.

----------


## Rover

You all might appreciate this...
Yesterday when we went, he had already cleaned up and locked the door.  He saw us walk up and insisted on serving us.  So, he stayed about 45 min or so later than he planned.  He was super friendly about doing it though.  However, as we were leaving and he was too, a man came to the door. Jabbar reluctantly told him he had to remain closed. The man indicated his disappointment as he really wanted a hamburger.  Jabbar reminded him that there was a Braums just a few hundred feet away. The man thanked him, said no thanks to the idea and said he would just wait and come back the next day.  Lol

----------


## TheTravellers

> Split it!
> 
> Or just don't finish it all.  It's not crazy expensive.


Wife and I have very different tastes when it comes to what we want on burgers, so splitting isn't an option, but yeah, they are cheap enough to leave some, forgot about their low prices (which surprised me since most places that have burgers like he does use less meat and charge at least a couple of bucks more than him).

----------


## Rover

Anything less than 1/3 always seem dry to me as they usually aren’t very thick. I like a little crusty surface, a moist but not too greasy hot middle with a hint of pink.  At 1/2 pound this is easier to do and my burger here was perfect....to my liking, that is.

----------

